# Different types of spring bar removers



## mghokie7

I want to get a spring bar removal tool because I now have several different straps for my Orient black mako. What is the difference between these two tools and will they both work for changing the strap on my mako?

http://www.amazon.com/Bergeon-6767-Springbar-Tool/dp/B001IZT8R2

and

http://www.amazon.com/Spring-Remover-Tool-Bergeon-Swiss/dp/B000RB38JC/ref=pd_sbs_k_2


----------



## RJRJRJ

One is crap and one isnt. Bergeon is a well known high quality brand. Look for a Bergeon 6111. It has a small fork, a large fork, and a poker.



mghokie7 said:


> I want to get a spring bar removal tool because I now have several different straps for my Orient black mako. What is the difference between these two tools and will they both work for changing the strap on my mako?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bergeon-6767-Springbar-Tool/dp/B001IZT8R2
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Spring-Remover-Tool-Bergeon-Swiss/dp/B000RB38JC/ref=pd_sbs_k_2


----------



## skoochy

The nice thing about the Bergeon 6111 is that if you tend to "pry" the spring bars against the lug rather than squeezing them together, the large flat blade will help not to put "divots" in the lugs from the tool pressing against it at a small point.

-s-


----------



## mghokie7

Where is a reputable dealer where I can find the Bergeon 6111 for a good price? Everywhere I have searched has the tool selling for around $25-30 USD.

Is this a good dealer?

http://www.ofrei.com/page_226.html


----------



## ulackfocus

mghokie7 said:


> Is this a good dealer?
> 
> http://www.ofrei.com/page_226.html


Yeah, safe to say they're good. Very good. :-!



RJRJRJ said:


> One is crap and one isnt.


RJ beat me to the punch. Don't waste money on cheap tools - you'll end up paying more in the end when the tool breaks and you have to buy another. That's not counting the damage to the lugs you'll do. You should also look at the Bergeon 6825 pliers. You can do both ends of the springbar at once to minimize any chance of scratches.


----------



## Barry H

Although my spring bar removing and installing skills have improved over the years, I still find a fork shaped tool like the Bergeon takes some practice not to end up with scratched lugs or a gouged strap - especially if removing a thick(ish) leather strap that has little 'give'. Sometimes there just doesn't seem to be enough leverage on the fork end. I never use the lugs as a fulcrum, and therefore live in fear and trepidation of dented and/or scratched lugs...

Makes me wonder why someone hasn't invented a more idiot-proof tool (for guys like me) - something like tweezers with a semi-circular cut out on each blade that would completely grasp the slot and allow greater leverage. 

Either that or a third hand...


----------



## PyroLume

I have bought every spring bar remover made and to be honest I have stuck to just using a very small flat blade screwdriver and a pair of steady hands. When removing a strap I slightly squeeze it in order to expose enough of the tab on the spring bar to wedge the tip of the screwdriver in there and push the spring bar out of the lug and back into the strap. I then pivot the free end up and remove the strap without ever making contact with either lug end. The real trick here is to hold the watch upside down and push the strap down and away from the lug you are trying to access, that should put enough traction on the spring bar to pull it back that 0.2mm you need to get to the tab.


----------



## skoochy

Barry H said:


> \
> Makes me wonder why someone hasn't invented a more idiot-proof tool (for guys like me) - something like tweezers with a semi-circular cut out on each blade that would completely grasp the slot and allow greater leverage.


There are actually some pretty good tools out there, with different ones for different applications (such as the pictured one for solid end link bracelets). There are tweezers that compress both sides of the spring bar at once, that can help too. The only issue is, how much do you want to pay for a wide range of specific application tools?

And the Bergeon 6111 does allow you to lever against the lugs without damage, because it spreads the pressure out across a larger fulcrum. Like you, I don't do that, but the tool helps to avoid marks if you accidentally touch the tool to the lug.










-s-


----------



## skoochy

PyroLume said:


> I have bought every spring bar remover made and to be honest I have stuck to just using a very small flat blade screwdriver and a pair of steady hands.


Where can we buy the pair of steady hands?

But really, if you still have a Bergeon 6825 sitting around that you don't use and want to unload... the sales forum might be a good place for me to pick it up. ;-)

-s-


----------



## watch_art

the difference is that the bergeon should be $15 and the indian tool should be $5.

jules borel has better prices.
http://julesborel.com/
pg 35 in their catalog top right side. $14.30

and there are tweezers with little half circles cut out of the tips.

this is the only one i can find off hand, i'm sure i've seen em someplace else though. don't know how well they'd work as i'm too cheap to buy this type of tool. i like the pry bar type myself. and i've never worried about putting dings or dents in solid metal lugs. HOLLOW lugs, sure, but i've never seen watches with hollow lugs before...
http://www.fdjtool.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=TW6036









ah! ofrei has the same brand, too.
http://www.ofrei.com/page237.html









but they're out of stock.
hm.

and before i bought the bergeon spring tool for $15, i used a small cheap-o micro flat screwdriver with a small v filed into it. a homemade springbar tool!


----------



## mghokie7

Is the Bergeon 6767 just as good as the 6111? What is the difference between the two tools?


----------



## skoochy

mghokie7 said:


> Is the Bergeon 6767 just as good as the 6111? What is the difference between the two tools?


The advantages of the 6111 have already been stated here. ;-)

Such as less likely to make dents in the lugs (and yes, I've seen dents on lugs of watches from people doing strap changes, and NOT just on hollow lugs which can be found on the Montblanc Timewalker series).

-s-


----------



## Barry H

watch_art said:


> ...and there are tweezers with little half circles cut out of the tips.


Wouldn't trust myself to use those! No, I meant tweezers with a cut out that would grasp just one end of the SB rather than both. Still, just got to be careful I suppose...


----------



## watch_art

skoochy said:


> on hollow lugs which can be found on the Montblanc Timewalker series).
> 
> -s-


holy crap! you mean they actually make hollow lug watch cases???

that seems kind of ridiculous. i gotta check that out.


----------



## skoochy

watch_art said:


> holy crap! you mean they actually make hollow lug watch cases???
> 
> that seems kind of ridiculous. i gotta check that out.


Well, they look cool and all the replicas don't (yet) duplicate this feature... so it makes authentication easy right now. :-d

-s-


----------



## watch_art

skoochy said:


> Well, they look cool and all the replicas don't (yet) duplicate this feature... so it makes authentication easy right now. :-d
> 
> -s-


just looked, it's pretty cool looking. but by hollow lugs i had something else in mind. i imagined a watch that had HOLLOW lugs but that you couldn't tell by just looking. you know what i mean?


----------



## skoochy

watch_art said:


> just looked, it's pretty cool looking. but by hollow lugs i had something else in mind. i imagined a watch that had HOLLOW lugs but that you couldn't tell by just looking. you know what i mean?


Hahaha, I guess I know what you mean. Like A/C ductwork. You're right, that would be pointless!

-s-


----------



## sheldonsmith

What has become my absolute favorite tool for removing Rolex bracelets is the Bergeon 6825. This tool slides both sides of the springbar simultaneously such that you are not playing see-saw with the springbar. The standard tips that are included with the tool are a little too wide. I ground them down slightly to fit inside a Rolex solid end link (SEL). *Otto Frei* indicates that this tool will now work with Rolex bracelets, but be sure to order the Fine Forks (6825 Fine Forks - FF). If the forks are still too wide,, a simple filing of the tips makes this the preferred tool for removing SEL bracelets.

From http://www.minus4plus6.com/maintenance.htm

-Sheldon


----------



## watch_art

sheldonsmith said:


> What has become my absolute favorite tool for removing Rolex bracelets is the Bergeon 6825. This tool slides both sides of the springbar simultaneously such that you are not playing see-saw with the springbar. The standard tips that are included with the tool are a little too wide. I ground them down slightly to fit inside a Rolex solid end link (SEL). *Otto Frei* indicates that this tool will now work with Rolex bracelets, but be sure to order the Fine Forks (6825 Fine Forks - FF). If the forks are still too wide,, a simple filing of the tips makes this the preferred tool for removing SEL bracelets.
> 
> From http://www.minus4plus6.com/maintenance.htm
> 
> -Sheldon


wow. that thing is sexy.

oh well, i'm still not spending that kind of money on tweezers. hell, i haven't even been able to spend that much on a watch yet. :-(


----------



## zlman

PyroLume said:


> I have bought every spring bar remover made and to be honest I have stuck to just using a very small flat blade screwdriver and a pair of steady hands. When removing a strap I slightly squeeze it in order to expose enough of the tab on the spring bar to wedge the tip of the screwdriver in there and push the spring bar out of the lug and back into the strap. I then pivot the free end up and remove the strap without ever making contact with either lug end. The real trick here is to hold the watch upside down and push the strap down and away from the lug you are trying to access, that should put enough traction on the spring bar to pull it back that 0.2mm you need to get to the tab.


 :-!

I've had great luck w/ a $4 set of eyeglass screwdrivers, nice and small. Never tried anything else so maybe I'm missing the boat..................:-s


----------



## Chromejob

watch_art said:


> ... jules borel has better prices.
> Jules Borel & Company


*FYI *Borel is a wholesaler, and only sells to other businesses. They just rejected an order I submitted. o|


----------



## Raza

This seems like a good place to ask, sorry if I go a little OT.

I won a strap from Bradystraps that fits my Sunset. They were generous enough to include a tool (looks pretty basic). Do we have any detailed how-to on changing straps? With photos or maybe video?


----------



## Klostrophobic

Check on utube. I found something there that got a sausage fingered clown like me on my way to changing strap with not much hassle. (assuming you have the right tools that is).


----------



## Chromejob

Raza said:


> This seems like a good place to ask, sorry if I go a little OT.
> 
> I won a strap from Bradystraps that fits my Sunset. They were generous enough to include a tool (looks pretty basic). Do we have any detailed how-to on changing straps? With photos or maybe video?


Descend into the Straps & Bracelets forum, and bring a flashlight and compass, you can get lost in there (reading all the intersting threads).


----------



## Raza

Thanks guys. EHV was nice enough to link a good video for me, and I've already accomplished my first strap change:










I had some issues with the springbars, since the ones provided with the strap were too big for my lugs, and it wasn't that easy to get back on because the pinholes are "high" up on the lugs, towards the dial and away from the caseback. But it went pretty smoothly once I switched the springbars. No scratches!

This is kind of addictive. It feels like a new watch with the new strap. Can't wait to get a NATO on my Hamilton Scuba. My rudimentary strap changing tool worked out fine. Special thanks to EHV for the direction and Bradystraps for the free prototype Sailcloth strap.


----------



## O'Murphy

PyroLume said:


> I have bought every spring bar remover made and to be honest I have stuck to just using a very small flat blade screwdriver and a pair of steady hands.


I was looking for a spring bar remover in a pinch and couldn't find one, except online, which I didn't want to wait for. I took your advice above and actually used a very dull knife I had laying around to remove the spring bar. Worked like a charm without any scratches.

The key for me was placing the watch upside down between my knees to hold it in place.


----------



## Chromejob

I have one each of Bergeon 6111 (comes with spade fork, and dual-tip pin and tiny fork), and 6767F (pin and fine fork), and would never use anything else (except maybe my Horotec forked tweezers). The fine forks are better than a sharp edge, hold the bars' shoulders securely, and hardly touch the leather strap. Worth the lunch money to one one or the other (6111 seems more versatile).


----------

